# New Game: ID The Spider



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok guys, Arachnoheebs you cant play lol 
The object of the game is to be first to ID the spiders i post. Ill do one at a time. Until we have a winner. Winners will receive the valuable prize of me saying 
GREAT JOB !

First Bug Up for your consideration:


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 16, 2007)

Sericopelma


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

rubronitens?


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

well you both are half right lol


----------



## moose35 (Nov 16, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> Sericopelma


ah yes sir


s. rubronitens


                      moose


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

next                                     .


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

WELL GREAT JOB YALL


Next one:


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

Aphonopelma anax


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

yep
I gotta get some harder ones, or at least ones not in my picture threads lol
GREAT JOB


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

next


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

Aphonopelma moderatum.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Aphonopelma moderatum.


Yes...sort of. LOL but thats a long irritating story , ask Dave M about it lol

GREAT JOB 

next one is gonna be really hard too


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

P. murinus OBT....


Man that is a stunner!


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

Pterinochilus murinus RCF


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

Right , hard one wasnt it lol

Great Job BTW


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

Good grief that one stumped me.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

It was a sexy beast


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Good grief that one stumped me.


Dont worry Ryan, the theres one your prob wont have a clue about coming up lol 

you prob could answer that one before i post it lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> It was a sexy beast


she is about 2 inches or so, moved to fast to measure lol 
but she thought she was 12 feet tall lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

G Rosea! 

Can I throw one in here that might stump some people?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


>


Poecilotheria uniformis?


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> G Rosea!
> 
> Can I throw one in here that might stump some people?


How ever did you guess that one Ryan lol
yeah post away


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 16, 2007)

Funny you guys are doing this now....  I am about to post one I got awhile back. The thing is only like 2". I can't figure out what it is. It's very fast sort of baboon"ish" but doesn't bare fangs yet.


I have no clue what it is so I'm hoping someone of the boards will.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Little over 2" and a confirmed female.*


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

tigrinawesselli


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

P. striata?


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

p.miranda?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't mean to double guess, but I guess it must be pederseni


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

P formosa?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> I don't mean to double guess, but I guess it must be pederseni


Lol should have stuck with your first guess, tigrinawesselli is correct.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

*One more from me this one should be easier.*

2.5" female.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Lol should have stuck with your first guess, tigrinawesselli is correct.


I have a good excuse, i didnt like pokies until i saw a couple of them in person last weekend lol


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

ah i knew i was close
theres basicly no way to tell dif of those when there that small


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

subfusca


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

High or low?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd say higher than Redman at the Source Awards


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Nov 16, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> 2.5" female.


What ever, high or low, she is just stunning.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

beats me , but you can send her to me anyway lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Highland was correct.*

Ok really now one more then I will watch more posters.


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

Aphonopelma chalcodes?

btw, mods ought to add genus names to the spellchecker.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

hentzi complex, whatever that means


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes?
> 
> btw, mods ought to add genus names to the spellchecker.


Buzz wrong....:}


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> hentzi complex, whatever that means


Strike two!


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

Aphonopelma sp. New River


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

damn, Aphonopelma are the hardest


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

a. wichitanum


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Aphonopelma sp. New River


Strike three!



Drachenjager said:


> a. wichitanum


Strike four!


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

paysoni?
maybe?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> paysoni?
> maybe?


Strike 5!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> I'm going with a simple Aphonopelma anax


Strike 6! :}


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 16, 2007)

Aphonopelma idious   ?  spell correctly?  :?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Aphonopelma idious   ?  spell correctly?  :?


DING DING DING! We have a winner!   :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

sp. "flagstaf orange"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> sp. "flagstaf orange"


Strike 7 after the fact.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

lol ok try this one


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

albopilosum


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> albopilosum


nope try again lol


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, I know, aureostriata


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

aureostriata?


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

dtknow said:


> aureostriata?


lol how ever did you guess lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> Oh, I know, aureostriata


DING DING 
GREAT JOB (of looking at my past posts lol )


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

haha...looked mighty familiar.


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

Whats this?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 16, 2007)

A. behlei                             .


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

nope. strike one!(that wouldn't be a bad T to keep though!)


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

brachy somethign lol


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL thats half of it.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

b.vagans???


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

is it a B. kinkyhair ...(abopilosum i think )


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

yep to syndicate


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

B. Vagans, B albo, B. Annitha (spelling) They all look so close to the same at that size.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

ok my turn hehe


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Lol what's this?*


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 16, 2007)

syndicate said:


> ok my turn hehe


singapore blue ?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

> syndicate said:
> 
> 
> > ok my turn hehe
> ...


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

talken is that grammostola alticeps?


----------



## Merfolk (Nov 16, 2007)

I second, L violasomething!!!


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

u got it ryan.would have also accepted haplopelma robustom as both of these names are only pet trade names given until the spider is properly described


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

syndicate said:


> talken is that grammostola alticeps?


Lol nope  

It's a dark picture, but that is my gravid G rosea, bedding down to make her sac. Maybe tonight by the looks of it. Oh and remember the picture on my photo thread of the Ornata where I put the flashlight to the abdomen and you could see the eggs? You can do it with Rosea too. I can see a big big mass of eggs in her.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

syndicate said:


> u got it ryan.would have also accepted haplopelma robustom as both of these names are only pet trade names given until the spider is properly described


Sweet I got it? Lol I am really bad at this most of the time. One small victory for me.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Lol nope
> 
> It's a dark picture, but that is my gravid G rosea, bedding down to make her sac. Maybe tonight by the looks of it. Oh and remember the picture on my photo thread of the Ornata where I put the flashlight to the abdomen and you could see the eggs? You can do it with Rosea too. I can see a big big mass of eggs in her.


yeah the darkness thru me off man.at first i almost thought it could be some kind of brachy but then i noticed it looked more like grammostola.the only blackish grammy besides pulchra i could think of was alticeps.ah at least i got the genus hehe


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

ok heres a tricky one for u guys


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

brachypelma verdezi?


----------



## syndicate (Nov 16, 2007)

your right.freshly molted b.verdezi


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh ya.....(happy dance)


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 16, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> brachypelma verdezi?


No suprise there huh Brachyman? :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Here is one. Barely 2" Confirmed Female.*


----------



## syndicate (Nov 17, 2007)

im guessing from the v shape on the carapace it might be emilia?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol nope. Strike one.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 17, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Lol nope. Strike one.


is it a kinky haired abpilosum or how ever its spelled


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

Strike two. =-)......... think of who posted the picture.....


----------



## dtknow (Nov 17, 2007)

a B. smithi?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

dtknow said:


> a B. smithi?


Strike three.
Lol no, but I see what you guessed that.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 17, 2007)

well i knew it wasnt a B. smithi since that would be too obvious from you lol

mine never looked liek that tho lol but then again it was only about 1/8" still sorta clear lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 17, 2007)

B. bohemian lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

Boehmei, 

but no lol strike 4.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

B baumgartee something


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> B baumgartee something


Strike 5. 

It is a brachy though. Getting warmer.


----------



## By-Tor (Nov 17, 2007)

Brachypelma epicureanum ?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

By-Tor said:


> Brachypelma epicureanum ?


Nope,
strike 6.

This is kinda unfair because she is big enough to be a confirmed she, but not big enough to be showing true adult colors.


----------



## By-Tor (Nov 17, 2007)

not true adult colors?
then I'm going to take a second guess at 4:30 in the morning after being up since 8:30 yesterday morning, B. klassi is the only other one that makes sense to me...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

DING DING!!!!

We have a winner  :clap: B. Klaasi it is.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

*My Turn*

Seeing as this is so much fun, I thought I'd give it a go.

2 Pics, 2 species.

1






2


----------



## JWC (Nov 17, 2007)

a.  metallica and g. rosea RCF


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 17, 2007)

1st - sling of some kind but i can barely see
2nd G. something prob rosea lol


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Right on the second pic.  Wrong on 1st.

Being an Avic sling was prob a bit difficult, but this T has been featured on the boards.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 17, 2007)

maybe a versi but i cant tell wiht that pic ...not to mention the mess avics are in lol


----------



## JWC (Nov 17, 2007)

it is so dificult to say avic slings are almost the same except a. geroldi which is so blue:razz:


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to disagree with you guys on that.  A versi sling is prob the easiest sling to ID of the Genus.  I got mine from smaller than a fingernail and it looked like this.







A purpurea is also not that difficult due to the whitish/purple patterns on the abdomen.

I only have 3 Avic Sp, so maybe I'm off on this one.:? 
Anyone else find these 2 easy to ID as slings?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

JWC said:


> it is so dificult to say avic slings are almost the same except a. geroldi which is so blue:razz:


I never caught the last part of your post(so blue).  Sorry.  Do you not mean A versicolor?


----------



## JWC (Nov 17, 2007)

i tought that a geroldi sling is blue. probably bit weird writen:wall:


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

It a huge mess with this Genus as Mr D mentioned, but as far as I have seen or heard, only a A versicolor is blue as a sling.


----------



## Flying (Nov 17, 2007)

The first one is A. purpurea?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Flying said:


> The first one is A. purpurea?


Nope...Strike 3.   If no one gets it in 2 hours, I'll post another, newer pic.


----------



## Flying (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> Nope...Strike 3.   If no one gets it in 2 hours, I'll post another, newer pic.


I realised I was wrong after posting it. Wanted to edit but you already replied.

Must be A. bicegoi.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope Strike 4


----------



## spartybassoon (Nov 17, 2007)

Is the first one A. sp Amazonica?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Yay, we have a winner.   Here is the other pic.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

OK how about this one.   Newly molted.


----------



## ErikH (Nov 17, 2007)

grammostola aureostriata?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> I never caught the last part of your post(so blue).  Sorry.  Do you not mean A versicolor?


_Avicularia laeta_'s slings are blue too...


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Acanthoscurria geniculata?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Selenotypus


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats to EricH

@Kohler - Do they look just like Versi's or is there any difference.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

This one should be easy.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

irminia                                 .


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Strike one Mr Butch


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

i hate this game


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Why Butch???


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

ok, is it pulcher or cambridgei?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Let's see....Ok seeing as you such a good guy and all, I'll give you a 50/50.  Pick one of your last 2.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

cambridgei


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Ding ding.  Right.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

OK last on from me until I take more pics.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

A. laeta                              .


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

Avicularia spp. "amazonica"


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Weldone Mr Ryan.   Did you look at the previous page of this thread??

I wanted to see if anyone was going to look one page back.   It was pretty easy if you were following the thread.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn you both.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ya at that size it could be anything, so I just looked back at a thread where you posted what you had in your collection already.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

We have a clever one here.  How about some more from you Ryan.  

Don't you have any pics Butch???


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, hold up, lemme see


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> Damn you both.


Now there's the Butch we all know.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got like no pics on my computer right now. Ok, this one shouldn't be too hard, so I might as well ask for a sex verification as well.


----------



## Rydog (Nov 17, 2007)

Pampho. platyomma male....


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

ID me if you can


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

P. lugardi and C. sp. "blue"


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

Dang you guys are good


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Rydog said:


> Pampho. platyomma male....


You got it. See, I told you guys I didn't have anything difficult.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

OK here you go.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

How about this?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope...Strike 1


----------



## ErikH (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> OK here you go.


Brachypelma boehmei?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

This is a great thread. Here are a couple I found.
1. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




2. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




3. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> OK here you go.


M. robustum?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

1. A. chalcodes?
4.Haplopelma sp.?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

@ Eric - Nope.

@ Austin

1
2
3 - P cambridgei
4 - A pokie??


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

That's correct Austin.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

2. Cyriopagopus sp.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Sham- you have one right. . The only right one.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> 2. Cyriopagopus sp.


What sp. is the Q.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

This one should be a no brainer.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

C. sp."blue"


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

*Should post these together.*

anyways, this one may have some people guessing.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> C. sp."blue"


Correct! nice!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

1. A. chalcodes
2. C. sp. blue
3. C. plattyoma (spelling)
4. no idea


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

@austin- G. pulchra?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> 1. A. chalcodes-strike
> 2. C. sp. blue-homerun
> 3. C. plattyoma (spelling)- strike
> 4. no idea


-strike


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> @austin- G. pulchra?


next....


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin

1- Aphonopelma chalcodes
2- Cyriopagopus sp. blue "Malasya"
3- Psalmopoeus cambridgei
4- Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Austin, give us a chance to get the first set you posted.

And seeing as I'm outta ideas, your new pic is a 

P ruf something ??


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> anyways, this one may have some people guessing.


Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma.................


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

@austin was that correct or wrong with G. pulchra?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> Austin
> 
> 1- Aphonopelma chalcodes
> 2- Cyriopagopus sp. blue "Malasya"
> ...


1. wrong
2.got it
3 wrong
4 wrong


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin pokie:
Poecilotheria ornata...?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

@austin- A. hentzi?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> Hey Austin, give us a chance to get the first set you posted.
> 
> And seeing as I'm outta ideas, your new pic is a
> 
> P ruf something ??


strike 1


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

P ornata ??


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma.................


stike 1


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> Austin pokie:
> Poecilotheria ornata...?


ding ding ding!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

Was that last pic A. hentzi?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> @austin- A. hentzi?


which picture are you refering this to?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn.  I first had Ornata typed, but decided to change it.:wall: 

The T with just the black feet showing is it a 

H minax


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> Was that last pic A. hentzi?


no but close...


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> which picture are you refering this to?


See what happens when you post too many pics.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> Damn.  I first had Ornata typed, but decided to change it.:wall:
> 
> The T with just the black feet showing is it a
> 
> H minax


nope, next....


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> See what happens when you post too many pics.


haha i know. i have more. ill wait a bit.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

A. sp "flagstaff orange"


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright. We are going to guess the pictures 1-4 I first posteed. #2 is already spoken for.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


>


Aphonopelma chalcodes?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> A. sp "flagstaff orange"


If you are talking about this pic:






NO...


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, lemme go back a few pages to find them again.  lol


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes?


You got iit!!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

OH MAN im an idiot, the last one was A. chalcodes (sorry for triple guessing but it was killing me)


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

beat me to it lol


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah! more plz


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> This is a great thread. Here are a couple I found.
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok here are the 4. Like I said earlier, #2's out.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

3 - is it Haplophelma genus?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

4 - H minax??


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

mmmm
1- Aphonopelma hentzi?
2- Cyriopagopus sp. blue
3- Cyriopagopus shioedtei?
4- Haplopelma I haven't idea


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

#2 looks alot like a C. sp "blue" male


----------



## Rydog (Nov 17, 2007)

Lampropelma sp...


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

number 3 i mean


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

3- H schmidt


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> mmmm
> 1- Aphonopelma hentzi?
> 2- Cyriopagopus sp. blue
> 3- Cyriopagopus shioedtei?
> 4- Haplopelma I haven't idea


1. correct! a female in BAD need of a molt
2. yes
3. subadult male. yes.
4. no, not even in the genus.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> number 3 i mean


Looks like a sling to me.:?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

4 looks like a burrower to me.  Just no idea on species.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

There are no slings there. Here is another shot of #4:


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

Im gonna guess for #4 Pterinochilus sp. but i dont know which ones?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, here I go with one of my little babys


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

scratch that last post thats definately wrong


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> Im gonna guess for #4 Pterinochilus sp. but i dont know which ones?


Wrong genus...


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> Ok, here I go with one of my little babys


Grammostola actaeon???


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin you're wrong...


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> Austin you're wrong...


Haha, is it even in that genus??


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Haha, is it even in that genus??


Nope... hehe, is a rare genus...


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

Homoeomma sp. "peru"


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

That is a really good one. I'm lost.. :wall:


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> Homoeomma sp. "peru"


 No  , but she's from South America...


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

Is it Homoeomma sp. though? Or is it all wrong?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

@ Austin: And I've more... hahaha

@ shammer4life: The genus isn't that one... but is a little genus


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

C. crawshayi?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

shammer4life said:


> C. crawshayi?


nope....


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 17, 2007)

Im not very good at this lol.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> nope....


Hysterocrates gigas?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> Hysterocrates gigas?


Haha bingo. MM trying to get his gal out.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

*Never got this one*


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

C'mon Guys, what about all the other unidentified T's???


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> C'mon Guys, what about all the other unidentified T's???


Where? I thought the other pictures were all answered in this thread.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


>


Brachypelma ruhnaui?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

I never got your No. 4


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Nobody got my T... guess or surrender? or I don't put another pic


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler- Strike one...  

Aub- another pic of #4


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

C. scheodtei


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

#4 Haplopelma schmidti?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> Ok, here I go with one of my little babys


Metriopelma puriscal??? Thats my final guess, its givin me a headache.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> C. scheodtei


Correct!


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

I know its kinda dark, but heres another.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> Ok, here I go with one of my little babys


say: "I surrender" and I will say wich species is :} 
hahaha nobody risks?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> say: "I surrender" and I will say wich species is :}
> hahaha nobody risks?


Megaphobema velvetosoma juvie? If not, yep, I give up.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Well by your effort Austin, but no...
I say it?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

what is it? lemmy have it!


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> say: "I surrender" and I will say wich species is :}
> hahaha nobody risks?


Is it a _Euathlus sp_.?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> what is it? lemmy have it!


hahaha  
Is a Plesiopelma longisternale...


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> hahaha
> Is a Plesiopelma longisternale...


Nice, yeah, never would have guessed it...


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Here we go with a easier sp...


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Nice, yeah, never would have guessed it...


I supposed it, is not a very well-known species...


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Grammostola????


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

I just know you all won't get this one.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Grammostola????


correct, but which Grammostola?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ Pterinochilus murinus?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope Kohler


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> correct, but which Grammostola?


rosea? Haha


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> I just know you all won't get this one.


Augacephalus sp.?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> rosea? Haha


hahaha,  
strike one...


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope Austin.

@ Kohler - G Acton


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

_Harpactira sp._?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

No AubZ...
Idiothele sp.?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> _Harpactira sp._?


Now what sp???


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

_sp. "Atra"_ which isn't fair as it isn't even in the hobby. 

Kohler, _G. alticeps_?


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

There you go.

Well at least it wasn't a pic from underneath and never took long to get.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

right Lorgakor 











(Is the same T)


----------



## ErikH (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> AubZ Pterinochilus murinus?


That was my thought, too:  p. murinus DCF?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler- G. grossa?

Aub- Encyocratella olivacea or in the genus Heterothele?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

haha damn, too late..


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin & Eric - Read a few posts back of yours.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope Austin, but you're near...


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


>


Anymore guesses??


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

No idea on that Austin


----------



## ErikH (Nov 17, 2007)

AubZ said:


> Austin & Eric - Read a few posts back of yours.


Yeah, I realized that after I posted; sorry.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

*New ones*

1. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




2. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Better picture of her. :drool:


----------



## By-Tor (Nov 17, 2007)

2. Tiny metallica ?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

By-Tor said:


> 2. Tiny metallica ?


Bingo!  What about the others


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

1. _H. schmidti_?
3. _A. hentzi_?


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Better picture of her. :drool:


Which spider is it a better picture of? The one no one has guessed yet?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Lorgakor, nailed it bud. Yes it is the same spider.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know! Is it another _A. hentzi_? A big female?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> Hmm, I don't know! Is it another _A. hentzi_? A big female?


Haha man you're good. That is my 6" gal. I may take some more tonight, but make sure there will be no dead givaways this time.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Kohler said:


> right Lorgakor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody? :?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Another pic:


----------



## dtknow (Nov 17, 2007)

one at a time guys please!


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

_Acanthoscurria_? Maybe_ insubtilis _or _sternalis_?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Lasiodorides polykronopolis, you know the one I mean


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope... She's a Grammostola


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> Lasiodorides polykronopolis, you know the one I mean


hahahaha men :worship: 
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus you want to say?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, G. albiceps in desperate need of a molt.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

inermis                                                         ?


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

No butch4skin, but really she needs to molt, though she's still being fed


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

I give up.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, you live in Buenos Aires? My brother is living there right now. You should tell me where to find G. mollicoma so I can have him smuggle some for me.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

G. mollicoma, incidentaly.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, she's a Grammostola mendozae big female...

butch4skin, yep I live here  If you want send me a PM for not to change the course of thread...


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's an easy one


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 17, 2007)

i dont know what that is lol but this is page 20??!!! wow


----------



## By-Tor (Nov 17, 2007)

T. apophysis


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope, but close.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope, it is a common species.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Crassicrus lamanai


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 18, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> Here's an easy one


T. blondi...


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 18, 2007)

I say Phoneyusa lesserti


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 18, 2007)

Austin is right, it's a mature male _T. blondi_.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 18, 2007)

That was my guess.  Male T blondi.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 18, 2007)

*mystery Ts*

let see if you guys can guess this 

hard 






easy


----------



## ErikH (Nov 18, 2007)

The second looks like h. albostriatum, don't know about the first.  Is it metriopelma sp.?


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 18, 2007)

First one... _Cyclosternum_ sp. "Machalla"

Eric


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 18, 2007)

you guys are correct specially you Go Terp 

good job guys


----------



## moose35 (Nov 18, 2007)

this should be an easy one.....














      moose


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 18, 2007)

freshly molted something or other


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 18, 2007)

A. seemanni


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 18, 2007)

its a pink zebra beauty


----------



## moose35 (Nov 18, 2007)

nope...nope


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 18, 2007)

L. striatus


----------



## Rydog (Nov 18, 2007)

It is a L. striatus...


----------



## moose35 (Nov 18, 2007)

yep your good with the search function...lol



              moose


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 18, 2007)

*the legendary T*

:wall: :wall: This one will blow your mind away lol :wall:


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 18, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> :wall: :wall: This one will blow your mind away lol :wall:


Dude, you just made my monitor explode!


----------



## Fran (Nov 18, 2007)

THATS my mother in law.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 18, 2007)

I hate to be a know-it-all.  

That spider was first described as _Megaphosa rainbotiouz_, but after being reconsidered before entry into the World Spider Catologue, was re-described as _Giganotoriophosa chimeraspartahitler_.

Thank you,

-Sean


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 18, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> I hate to be a know-it-all.
> 
> That spider was first described as _Megaphosa rainbotiouz_, but after being reconsidered before entry into the World Spider Catologue, was re-described as _Giganotoriophosa chimeraspartahitler_.
> 
> ...


Very true. Also, upon hearing word that they were to be named in the World Spider Catalog, the Giganotoriophosa chimeraspartahitler population demanded that they be listed first, even though they should technically be in the "G" section. When the president of the time, John F. Kennedy, refused, they had him assasinated by a little known hired gun named Lee Harvey Oswald, whome they kept passive and servile through systematic envenomation in small doses.


----------

